# أثاث منزلي للبيع ( ثلاجات , كنب , مكتبة تلفزيون )



## اشواق 123 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

يوجد للبيع ثلاجه و فريزل واقف جديده مع إستعمال جدا بسيط ماركة كلفينيتر , أكبر حجم , تم شرائها ب 2500ريال و البيع ب 1500 ريال قابل للتفاوض .

و طقم كنب كامل قطعه أبو ثلاثه نفر , قطعه أبو نفرين , و أثنين قطعه أبو نفر تم شرائه ب 4000 و سعر البيع ب 1500 ريال قابل للتفاوض .

مكتبة تلفزيون كبيره تقريبا ثلاثه متر عرض مع باب زجاجي تم شرائها ب 3000 ريال و سعر البيع ب 1500 ريال قابل للتفاوض .

للإستفسار 0540544455


----------



## النوير (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: أثاث منزلي للبيع ( ثلاجات , كنب , مكتبة تلفزيون )*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

